# Newer 1028 vs 1128



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

So im going to retire my beast 1980 Toro 1132 and also an old Craftsman 1028 tracked machine I got not too long ago that keeps on nickel and dimeing me every other weekend.

Im going brand new for the first time, so hopefully the last machine I will need to puchase. Im staying with toro, so either 1128 or 1028. 

My question is. What is all the differences between the 2 besides the pivoting scraper and 1HP more. Are the engines the same brand just larger displacement? Not much info on the Toro site or anywhere else. 

My 1980 11/32 has the pivoting scraper and it works like it should. 
But see people complaining about them on the new ones...

I wish toro would make a 32" wide......

2K budget for a machine.

Might consider the Ariens Model # 921032 Deluxe 30 Two Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with 30-Inch Clearing Width as well.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

If you have had good luck with your 1132 just go for it I am only 1 and I could be expecting to much. For $50.xx I am going to try the fixed scraper. Being your in Revy I know you get a ton of snow, we just got back from Sicamause. Let us know what you end up with is your dealer there in town.? I do like the power of my 1128.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hanky said:


> If you have had good luck with your 1132 just go for it I am only 1 and I could be expecting to much. For $50.xx I am going to try the fixed scraper. Being your in Revy I know you get a ton of snow, we just got back from Sicamause. Let us know what you end up with is your dealer there in town.? I do like the power of my 1128.


I actually live in Sicamous now...but work just past Revelstoke , lived there for 26 years or so. I see your in princton. my brother inlaw lives there. 
Anyways, no dealer here, but Enderby has Enderby equipment and rentals, and are a TORO and Ariens dealer and more.
Ill probably check that out on a newer machine.

Acctually just came inside as the small gear on the shaft end just sheared off on my machine as i was blowing away.. FFS!!! 
Thanx for the info.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

We are to get snow tonight so we will see how the fixed scrapper works, deal cut the old one off and bolted the new one on so I am set for snow adjust the skids is all I have to do.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice...i hope we don't get snow any time soon..... i dont have a running machine now.:smiley-confused009:

Let me know how that solid scrapper works out for ya.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am sure it will work as it was a bolt on . It seems like every one here with a 1028 is super happy with them. My 1128 is like all other blowers now. Let us know what you end up with I sure hope it is RED. The Impellers on the OXE are big and strong, check them out.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

We received about 2 in. of snow over night so I used my 1128 for almost 2 hrs. and I am pleased with the solid scraper bar. Now it work perfect just like 99% of all snow blowers out there.


----------

